# Need a little help with RSS feeds



## Titania (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,

  I have been trying to download RSS feeds into my Kindle via Mobipocket. I do have Mobipocket 6.0. When I plug my Kindle into the USB port it is recognized. The next steps are supposed to be as follows: click on "edit properties" next the Kindle icon, click "synchronization," set synchronization to "automatically," click on "update and sync." Here is my problem; I do not have a Kindle icon with the accompanying choices listed in the steps I just mentioned. What the heck am I missing? I have tried to figure out what I am doing wrong without any luck. I would appreciate any help.

Thanks!
Titania


----------



## Woody (Dec 24, 2008)

Mobipocket 6.0 works with the Kindle, but not with Windows Vista.  Later versions work with Windows Vista but are problematic when when working with the Kindle.  Are you running Windows Vista?

Woody


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've found the easiest way -- to me anyway -- to get RSS feeds is via www.kindlefeeder.com.  It's run by a fellow called Daniel Choi and he has it set up that you provide the site of the feed and he'll format it and e-mail it to your Kindle on your schedule.  Of course, you have to let the kindlefeeder address be one of your allowed 'sent from' addresses for your Kindle.  I think it's great.  I've actually never bothered with RSS before, just read the blogs on line.  But this is, for me, a great way to get 'em on my Kindle so I can read 'em at my leisure. 

Check it out.

Ann


----------



## Woody (Dec 24, 2008)

Ann, please be careful how you use kindlefeeder.com.  This is a quote from the Kindle user's guide:

"The conversion service on Your Kindle is meant for the receipt of personal, non commercial documents only. You may not authorize the sending of documents from automated distribution services."

I have the kindlefeeder output e-mailed to myself, then manually convert to PRC or pass it along to Amazon for conversion.

Woody


----------



## Titania (Jan 3, 2009)

Woody said:


> Mobipocket 6.0 works with the Kindle, but not with Windows Vista. Later versions work with Windows Vista but are problematic when when working with the Kindle. Are you running Windows Vista?
> 
> Woody


 That's the problem, I am running Vista. The main computer in our house is XP. I'll switch to that one for the RSS feeds. Thanks so much for clearing that up. At least I am not losing my mind 

Mary


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

I have mobipocket 6.2 and it works fine with Vista.


----------



## Titania (Jan 3, 2009)

Lizzy said:


> I have mobipocket 6.2 and it works fine with Vista.


Mobipocket 6.2 will work with Vista but it isn't compatible with the Kindle.


----------



## Titania (Jan 3, 2009)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I've found the easiest way -- to me anyway -- to get RSS feeds is via www.kindlefeeder.com. It's run by a fellow called Daniel Choi and he has it set up that you provide the site of the feed and he'll format it and e-mail it to your Kindle on your schedule. Of course, you have to let the kindlefeeder address be one of your allowed 'sent from' addresses for your Kindle. I think it's great. I've actually never bothered with RSS before, just read the blogs on line. But this is, for me, a great way to get 'em on my Kindle so I can read 'em at my leisure.
> 
> Check it out.
> 
> Ann


Thanks Ann! I will try it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Titania said:


> Mobipocket 6.2 will work with Vista but it isn't compatible with the Kindle.


Really. Thanks It nice to know. I never realized it, cuz I usually just cut and paste my books to my K.


----------

